# For the ones who like guns



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Heres my new toy i picked up today


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Heres my HK USP Compact .45ACP







Above was my new Benelli M1 (swat)


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

And heres my Glock 23 .40 Hope there are other gun lovers on pfury


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

if u shot me with that would i die


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Sweet man







, are those your glocks there on your avatar? what model are they? I really can't tell from the pics.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

JAC said:


> Sweet man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its my Glock 23 .40 and My HK usp compact .45acp


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

nice i cant wait till i can get myself a gun


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice! and you live in Cali!!!!


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

k fizzly i hope ur trying to be funny. that those .45's have been known to take you off ur feet and throw u 6 feet lol, they will leave a exit wound to the point were u wouldnt have much of a back left if u got shot in ur stomach


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mmm benelli









yayaya, I like shot guns more than handguns, o well


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

that middle gun?...or the first one...cuz the middle one is kinda tiny


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanx for all the compliments....yes im in cali....and kfizzly the middle pic is the big boy,just cus the pic is tiny,doesnt mean the hole is gonna be tiny :rasp: You should worry less bout the last one(glock) and worry most bout the Benelli


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice, whats up with that glock though? It looks to have a dent or something on the left side?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how much did all this stuff cost you...damn man id hate to break into ur house


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

OOOOOOOOoooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooHHHHHHhhhhh









very very very nice. personally I don't shoot anything over a .22 usually ('cept my shotgun), but my dad has a sweet para ordinance .45 that I got him composite ivory grips for last Christmas, and a 9mm Glock







Actually, I think he's got over 200 guns total but I can't remember what they all are.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> how much did all this stuff cost you...damn man id hate to break into ur house


 My Benelli was 1075 (thats what the swat police use)

My HK was about 1200 because I got Tru Dot night sights

My Glock was bout 750 IMX night sights and 3.5lbs trigger

Yea,id feel bad if someone broke into my house,we all know they aint leaving once there in my house :rasp:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow you got quite a collection there. Very nice.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

insomnia said:


> Nice, whats up with that glock though? It looks to have a dent or something on the left side?


 Where? theres is a dent for your thumb if thats what your talking about? Other then that my guns are flawless.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> if u shot me with that would i die


 errr.... you need to ask


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Can we use this Brian on DHL Parcel Service if they delay our shipment again on an order ?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

VERY NICE!!!

I unfortunatly live in the POLICE STATE of NJ, and was denied my second amendment rights over something that happened OVER A DECADE AGO when I was a juvanile.

If I want to PAY A LAWYER I can get an F.I.D. card, but it will cost me a couple grand... Honestly I don't plan on staying in NJ for TOO much longer (maybe a few more years) and I like to spend my money on things like Piranhas, fast cars, and fast women







lol....

In a few years I can own my own... til then I go out with my neighbor and his friends once in a while... I did complete the hunter safty course, so I AM ALLOWED to "operate a fire arm in a safe manner in a legal and safe place" (or something to that affect) So I do get to shoot from time to time... NJ!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Yea,id feel bad if someone broke into my house,we all know they aint leaving once there in my house :rasp:


 Seeing how your in Ca, let me ask you something.
If someone breaks into your house out there, you shoot them and they die, dont thay charge YOU With murder if he didnt shoot first? I thought that was like there law or something...

Nice Guns btw. Love the HK. The Tru Dot Sights are sweet.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

still amazes me how u peepz can buy stuff like that in the US.

Even a slingshot is illegal here in the netherlands.

But our deathcount is much lower than the US.

But nice Benelli!!!!!!.


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Are those all you have, do you have anymore to post?

When I get home from work today, I might throw some pics up of my goodies...

BTW - Very nice pickup on the Benelli!!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I really want to get a Glock but I never finish saving up and spend my money on something else, guns are very expensive here, like 900+ $ for a glock







.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

sweet hk







, i wouldn't mind two, but i prefer 9 mill as a side arm


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

heres my kinda gun



> And the fact that your guns say replica and mine says Desert Eagle .50 - snatch


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice collection


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Rikimaru said:


> still amazes me how u peepz can buy stuff like that in the US.
> 
> Even a slingshot is illegal here in the netherlands.
> 
> ...


 what a p*ssy country.

In the UK i can't get a pistol atall, which pisses me off. However i can get a shotgun and rifles so thats ok. 
How easy is it to get a gun like that in the US? also since there are 2 guns for every house in america what are they all for? I use my guns for hunting (just air rifles atm but i have only been sdhooting for a year) I mean most people have no use for a gun atall, and don't shoot for fun. Also would you actually kill someone?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Take a second and look up Franchi-spas 12, that is what all the local swats were using prior to Benelli, the franchi is now illegal to bring into the country. I got a franchi and have had several people try to trade me Benelli's for it, nice gun you have, btw I like glocks also, I have the model 27, now you need a nice AR-15 :laugh:


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Here we go...

And before anybody asks why so many. Some of a few of these were hand-me-downs that have a great deal of sentimental value. The others, each has their own purpose, and yes, I do LOVE to go out and shoot. I go out at least once a week for a little while, it's enjoyable and believe it or not, it's a great stress reliever to go out in the woods by yourself, and target practice for a half-hour to an hour.

Yes, they all stayed stored in safe places, and yes I take very good care of each of them. Also, yes I am extremely cautious with them, and yes I know how to use them safely/properly.

Lastly, my thought on guns... I don't mind sinking my money into guns because they hold their value. 20 years from now if I decide to sell any one of my guns, they will sell for the same value (if not greater) than I purchased them for. They're an investment in my eyes, a great investment. So assuming I take care of them (which I do), then they will be an asset to me financially, if ever need be.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I dont really care much for handguns and shotguns...
I am totally into rifles and stuff... like hunting guns, not people guns.

at least you can actually use hunting guns for what they were intended for. if you used any of those guns for what they were intended for, you would probably go to jail.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice collection.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

What?! No Desert Eagle wtf! Nice guns!







Yes I am from California, and I will get a shotgun or rifle soon. I heard a rumor we in Cali have to be 21 to buy handguns, but 18 to buy rifle/shottie?


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

Open my picture up and you might see a .50 somewhere in there....

*hint* two revolvers, two automatics... check out the bigger automatic


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> if u shot me with that would i die


If you got shot with a .23 or .40 would u die? let me ask you this, if you got shot period with a .40 or any other gun in the head would you die? Now excuse him hes only 17, and excuse me for saying this, but if that .40 has hollow tips itll blow your WHOLE head off! better yet if it has hollow tips plus netcatchers, youll be missing a head, and the cops will be missing a suspect :laugh:


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

skelator said:


> Open my picture up and you might see a .50 somewhere in there....
> 
> *hint* two revolvers, two automatics... check out the bigger automatic


 Very nice, hows the recoil on that?! Biggest I have shot was .350 mag, not enough for me. I wanna try something like that.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> 
> 
> > Yea,id feel bad if someone broke into my house,we all know they aint leaving once there in my house :rasp:
> ...


 Gordeez,you will not get charged if the person has a weapon,broke into your,and you shot them,however i heard if you shot them,twhile they were running out the house,and died,you can get charged. But it'll be there fault for even tryin to come into my house.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

JAC said:


> I really want to get a Glock but I never finish saving up and spend my money on something else, guns are very expensive here, like 900+ $ for a glock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jac you should just buy them from stores online. Gunsamerican.com has a lot of guns and for cheap,and after you buy it just have them send it to your local FFL.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Here are what I currently have in my guns. Can you say OUCH?!?! Thanx for all the compliments. And to the guy who talked bout the tru dots. I just got Tru Dot ghost rings on my Benelli today, ill show pics soon.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > if u shot me with that would i die
> 
> 
> If you got shot with a .23 or .40 would u die? let me ask you this, if you got shot period with a .40 or any other gun in the head would you die? Now excuse him hes only 17, and excuse me for saying this, but if that .40 has hollow tips itll blow your WHOLE head off! better yet if it has hollow tips plus netcatchers, youll be missing a head, and the cops will be missing a suspect :laugh:


 What is a .23?, a 23 caliber? And a 40 caliber will not blow up a head, grow up a little bit, go drive your fast car, cause you know nothing about guns!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Here are what I currently have in my guns. Can you say OUCH?!?! Thanx for all the compliments. And to the guy who talked bout the tru dots. I just got Tru Dot ghost rings on my Benelli today, ill show pics soon.


 not SXT Ranger ammo? what is it. In law Enforcement we use ranger ammo :laugh:


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Filo said:


> What?! No Desert Eagle wtf! Nice guns!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ever shot a 50AE? it is a waste


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> What is a .23?, a 23 caliber? And a 40 caliber will not blow up a head, grow up a little bit, go drive your fast car, cause you know nothing about guns!!!!!!!!!!!!!


will do!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

armac said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > What?! No Desert Eagle wtf! Nice guns!
> ...


 Whats 50AE. Sorry not familiar with models that specific. Why is it a waste?


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice collection you got there!


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

armac said:


> xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> 
> 
> > Here are what I currently have in my guns. Can you say OUCH?!?! Thanx for all the compliments. And to the guy who talked bout the tru dots. I just got Tru Dot ghost rings on my Benelli today, ill show pics soon.
> ...


 The bullets in my Glock right now are extreme shock bullets, they're known as anti-terrorism bullets. Pretty much the same thing as mag-safe ammo.


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Filo said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 I think a 50AE is the 50magnum version of the DE. I think if you bought a 50 it's illegal in cali, unless you just buy the 50 barrel.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Rikimaru said:


> still amazes me how u peepz can buy stuff like that in the US.
> 
> Even a slingshot is illegal here in the netherlands.
> 
> ...


 yeah thst tru,

toronto, homicides in 03 = 39

across the water in new york homicides = 1170.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

50ae(action express) is the handgun ammo, 50 caliber browning is the rifle ammo, 50 caliber browning was first for a machine gun, now it is used in a lot of precision sniper weapons,like a barret 50 caliber used by the special forces. 50ae is just a big useless ammo made to be shot in big unconcealable 8lb handguns, the balistics are not great, the price is high, and the 50ae is still legal in Cali, it is the 50 caliber browning they outlawed.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> ...


 uhh does that mean it only kills terrorists? Please keep in mind that you are only as as good with your gun as you can shoot it. Fancy bullets mean nothing if you cannot hit anything, I spend more time at the range and less time on "specialty" bullets. You do know that more people are killed in the US with 22 caliber bullets than any other round? BTW nice guns, now practice, both for safety and accuracy :nod:


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

armac said:


> Take a second and look up Franchi-spas 12, that is what all the local swats were using prior to Benelli, the franchi is now illegal to bring into the country. I got a franchi and have had several people try to trade me Benelli's for it, nice gun you have, btw I like glocks also, I have the model 27, now you need a nice AR-15 :laugh:


 check out this shotgun, old-school swat!!!!!!!!!here


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

JESUS I SWEAR YOUR ALL NUTTERS OVERSEAS BUT I WOUKD LOVVE A DEAGLE AND HUNTING SCOUT OH YEH


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

hehe wouldnt want to piss you off sh*t id end up with a hole bigger then a footbal


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

armac said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > Take a second and look up Franchi-spas 12, that is what all the local swats were using prior to Benelli, the franchi is now illegal to bring into the country. I got a franchi and have had several people try to trade me Benelli's for it, nice gun you have, btw I like glocks also, I have the model 27, now you need a nice AR-15 :laugh:
> ...


 Is the Glock your only gun? I would like to see more if you have


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I have been thinning out stuff lately, I have a Colt ar-15, a Springfield M1A, a Colt officer's model 45, a carbon fiber 10-22, and a few other odds and ends. As long as I have my AR and my Colt 45 I am happy, oh yeah I still have my Franchi Spas 12


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

armac said:


> 50ae(action express) is the handgun ammo, 50 caliber browning is the rifle ammo, 50 caliber browning was first for a machine gun, now it is used in a lot of precision sniper weapons,like a barret 50 caliber used by the special forces. 50ae is just a big useless ammo made to be shot in big unconcealable 8lb handguns, the balistics are not great, the price is high, and the 50ae is still legal in Cali, it is the 50 caliber browning they outlawed.:nod:


 I wanna shoot the 50AE hehe. Big uncontrollable huh...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I can't get h&k or glock in mass, but I have a nice sig p226


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I can't get h&k or glock in mass, but I have a nice sig p226


 Nitro how come you can get a Glock or HK? Are they illegal there and why?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

xt12, awesome gun collection.

I used to like guns when I lived in New York stae, but now I live in NJ and I'm out of the sport. There is just nowhere to shoot where I live, except for some expensive indoor ranges.

My Ruger 10/22 looks identical to this one:


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ohh this must be So useful


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

P226























I wouldn't mind getting a Smith and Wesson .45, the Government clone.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > I can't get h&k or glock in mass, but I have a nice sig p226
> ...


 they are not allowed in massachuetts unless previously owned and grandfathered in.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

14_blast said:


> P226
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why not just buy a Colt? They made the original government model :laugh:


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> xt12ap5peedx17x said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...


 Damn that hella sucks,but the pre ban mags are legal over there now right? I heard there illegal in cali,ny,wash.


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

nice start to your collection. you need more guns! here's my Benelli M4.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

im getting a glock asap. I FUCKIN LOVE themmmm

my pops has a ozzy (dont know how to spell it) its locked in a safe and he forgot the f*cking combo. but were gonna get a setalene torch and cut it open in a few weeks. ill post pics of that mo fo!


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

ozhp said:


> im getting a glock asap. I FUCKIN LOVE themmmm
> my pops has a ozzy (dont know how to spell it) its locked in a safe and he forgot the f*cking combo. but were gonna get a setalene torch and cut it open in a few weeks. ill post pics of that mo fo!
> [snapback]816305[/snapback]​


you mean an UZI?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice Shotgun


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

ozhp said:


> im getting a glock asap. I FUCKIN LOVE themmmm


here's my glock 30. it's nice and compact that carries 10 rounds of .45ACP. i can carry it in an ankle holster and it isn't even noticeable.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

boy do i love glocks


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Im buying another gun in a week or so, so ill post it up


----------



## jrs1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Nice collection. I'm jelous. I got a Hk fp6 shotgun....Love it. I'm in socal, you ever shoot at angeles? My next pickup will definately be the M1a scout, had it on layaway but something came up so I had to bail on it. Very dissapointing day!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

how do u liek the kick on the glock?


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

con man said:


> how do u liek the kick on the glock?
> [snapback]816434[/snapback]​


the .45 has a smooth and slow kick. the .40 has a sharp quick kick. the 9mm has a fast kick too.

the 12ga with 3" slugs... that'll leave a mark after a couple of shots! my girlfriend almost fell off her chair when we were at the range one day.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Nice guns, a bunch of mexicans broke into my friends uncles house while bak and took about 15000+ worth of gun, and they didnt take them all haha yea hes got a lot. He had like 2 AKs, a M4 a couple blackpowder rifles and a bunch of SMGs stolen. This was during the ban so he could replace them but once bush lefted it he got himself a shitload more and a gun safe :laugh:


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> In the UK i can't get a pistol atall,
> [snapback]714831[/snapback]​


i can for about £350 
i wouldt toch it with a 20ft pole though


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

vey old thread but nice guns none the less


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

my collection


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Your not even 21,how are you gonna own so many guns?


heffer2028 said:


> my collection
> [snapback]817249[/snapback]​


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Dads collection


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Thats what im sayin,but nice collection,kinda thought it would belong to an old fellow,cause of all the revolvers.









Peacock said:


> Dads collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> cause of all the revolvers.:rasp:
> [snapback]817998[/snapback]​


exactly.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

holy sh*t your glock is beautiful


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks if your're talking about my Glock


WorldBelow07 said:


> holy sh*t your glock is beautiful
> [snapback]818625[/snapback]​


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> Your not even 21,how are you gonna own so many guns?
> [snapback]817994[/snapback]​


yes they are the families guns. The first set of pistols is mine htough


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

my gun collection...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

The M4s and the M16s.....

...are they ARs, Bushmasters, Colts or other?
...are they the regular 5.56/2.23 rounds or the those smaller calibers?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey heffer2028, is that a Browning Hi-Power on the second shelf? I love those guns.

xt12ap5peedx17x, enjoy your Benelli. I had an M4 in the Army and I still miss it. But I've got my Para 14-45LDA (with 2 hicaps) to keep me occupied.


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

Filo said:


> my gun collection...
> [snapback]819141[/snapback]​


airsoft?


----------

